# more help please



## dvdrbns (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello.

further to a recent post I am looking for a job as a truck driver in south Africa, what do I need to do to enable me to drive a truck, I have got a class 2 truck licence from uk is that valid in south Africa or do I need to go for another test or anything I am here on a temporary residents permit so I know I will need to obtain a work permit.


Many thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

dvdrbns said:


> Hello.
> 
> further to a recent post I am looking for a job as a truck driver in south Africa, what do I need to do to enable me to drive a truck, I have got a class 2 truck licence from uk is that valid in south Africa or do I need to go for another test or anything I am here on a temporary residents permit so I know I will need to obtain a work permit.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I really don't think (but someone correct me if I am wrong) that you will get a job as a truck driver. The thing is if you need a work permit that means that a company will need to prove that no other person in South Africa can do that job. I think there are no shortages of truck drivers. 

P.S. I know in the USA truck driver say for UPS make good pay and are considered good jobs and have benefits. That might be the same in the UK I don't know how trucking works there at all. But in South Africa it's very very little pay and I am pretty sure they are not going to be interested in hiring someone who need a work permit.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

This reminds me of a case last year where a truck driver ( from swaziland) crashed into 4 cars killing a bunch of people. What makes me think of this is that he came in with documentation from Swaziland and was allowed to drive with a company in SA. I don't know if they followed procedure but I suspect it is possible to get the work as a truck driver not being south african. I don't think it pays well - but I don't know if that tidbit of information is useful. Of course it's totally possible that they just hired someone under the table too....

Here's the story anyway - Pinetown driver arrested, SA in shock as 27 die in truck crash - City Press

Oh and I should add - I think this accident happened because the driver wasn't qualified to drive the truck he was driving and also didn't know he needed to down shift + use brakes - so he couldn't stop.


----------

